# New Fursuiter, General help? Head+Furs. !!Brony Alert!!



## Vinyl_Scratch (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Everypony! It's already time to start getting the Halloween costume started, I figured Halloween 2012 might as well be Vinyl Scratch, from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.. But I also wanted to go to Bronycon sometime as Rainbow Dash. I figured Rainbow Dash should be the first one to make, Since BronyCon is every 3 months, and Halloween every year.. Basically I wanted to know where I can get some Nice, but cheap furs for the body suit. and how I would go about making this here ponies head 3D?






(SORRY ABOUT THE BIG PICTURE! )

My sister also want's a Fluttershy Costume as well. So that'd be a total of 3 Costumes. and 3 Different colors of fur. White For Vinyl Scratch, A light Blue for Rainbow Dash, And a light yellow for Fluttershy. pretty short fur too. Still need to get those cutie marks in there somehow. It's getting late, so I need some sleep. G'night everypony! And thanks for any help I get. And sorry if I did something wrong. (My excuse is being a sleepy-pony.) All advice and links to tutorials is appreciated! Thanks again! 

~Vinyl Scratch


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 20, 2011)

heh....eh....ummmm.... check DeviantArt.   That will help. Oh, and this person has done several costumes of them, if you want to take a look at her gallery to get ideas.

And have you done any research on this yet? It's a long and very time-consuming process to take on. Those new to suiting usually have trouble with just ONE costume, let alone two or three at a time. And it is really damn expensive. I would just go for a partial if I were you. (ie ears and a tail and a wig, maybe themed clothes.)

Oh, and be careful with that pony-speak... you are likely to get flamed for it.


----------



## Vinyl_Scratch (Dec 20, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> And have you done any research on this yet? It's a long and very time-consuming process to take on. Those new to suiting usually have trouble with just ONE costume, let alone two or three at a time. And it is really damn expensive. I would just go for a partial if I were you. (ie ears and a tail and a wig, maybe themed clothes.)
> 
> Oh, and be careful with that pony-speak... you are likely to get flamed for it.



Indeed I have. And the only thing I can think of that would even start taking up alot of my time, Is the head. Body suit should be quick and easy to put up. with added time messing with the fur though. And since the hands and feet are just hooves then, a simple addon to the hand's with a zipper and a fur flap to hide it when the hooves are on.

But again. Need the cheapest fur I can find. Doesn't need to be long. And, I'm not to worried about the pony-speak.  My own mother flames me for it. (You just can't get away from it. ) Flame away though! It gains them nothing and it doesn't hurt me.

Again, Thanks! I really need to keep looking for cheaper furs.


----------

